# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 330 : on va vous faire vos fêtes

## L-F. Sébum

C'est terrible, c'est effrayant, mais tâchons de rester dignes et forts : Noël arrive. Et avec lui, son cortège de repas familiaux qui s'éternisent, de files d'attente odieusement longues dans les grands magasins et d'oncles et tantes racistes qui vomissent leurs idioties avant que votre petit cousin, lui, ne vomisse chapon et foie gras sur la bûche au chocolat de mamie.


Du coup, pour que vous puissiez survivre pendant ces terribles épreuves, nous vous avons concocté un numéro encore plus rempli que d'habitude, comme une dinde juste avant la cuisson. Il y a d'abord les tests, avec le chouette Rainbow Six: Siege et ses combats en espaces confinés, Just Cause 3 l'ensoleillé qui permet d'oublier la grisaille hivernale mais aussi Star Wars Battlefront, Mordheim: City of the Damned et bien d'autres. On est tellement généreux qu'il y a même de la console avec Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam Bros et surtout Fast Racing Neo, ce qu'on a de plus proche d'un nouveau F-Zero pour attaquer 2016 en beauté. On vous a aussi concocté un gros dossier sur toutes les saloperies en plastique qui envahissent les étals et tentent de finir dans vos salons. Il y sera question de Skylanders: Superchargers, Disney Infinity 3.0, Lego Dimensions ainsi que tous les titres qui veulent vous faire acheter ces saloperies d'amiibo. Enfin, on a longuement joué à Guitar Hero Live et Rock Band 4 pour essayer de trouver un vainqueur (spoiler : c'est compliqué).


Pour ce qui est des jeux à attendre pour l'année prochaine, Moquette vous parlera avec enthousiasme (et quelques litrons de bave) de XCOM 2 qui troque ses vaillants marines contre des guerilleros résistant à l'invasion Alien. De son côté, ackboo a repris les commandes du « TROUDBAL-2000 », son rutilant vaisseau spatial, pour vous parler de Elite Dangerous: Horizons. Pour ce qui est des jeux en bêta et autre early access Steam, la rubrique En Chantier s’intéressera à Exanima (Un Dark Souls isométrique avec des combats régis par son moteur physique), à Duelyst (un jeu de cartes tactique pas piqué des hannetons), à World of Tanks Generals (un jeu de cartes un peu pourri) mais aussi l'extension Shipwrecked pour Don't Starve ou encore des nouvelles de Heroes & Generals.






Enfin, et parce que c'est les fêtes et qu'on n'est pas du genre à mégoter sur les surprises, ce Canard PC 330 vous offre également le catalogue de Noël de La Grande Raclée avec plein de jouets pour les petits et les grands malades ainsi qu'un comparatif des deux plus gros jeux de pèche du moment (imaginez un PES vs FIFA avec des mérous, en gros). Enfin, et parce qu'il est important pour nous d'avoir toujours une longueur d'avance, nous vous offrons en EXCLUSIVITÉ MONDIALE nos awards de la fin d'année 2016 avec l'aide du grand professeur M'Bolo, diplômé de l'université du temps libre et capable de lancer ses jeux NES du premier coup sans souffler dans la cartouche.






Et tout ça dès le 19 décembre (peut-être avant si vous êtes chanceux), pour seulement 5,90 € ma bonne dame !




Franchement, là, si vous trouvez encore le moyen de rater vos fêtes après ça, on ne peut plus rien pour vous.


– O –


Rejoignez la discussion sur le forum


En test
Rainbow Six: Siege
Adventure Time : Finn & Jake mènent l'enquête
Mordheim : City of the Damned
Just Cause 3
Life is Feudal
12 is better than 6
Game of Thrones
Mayan Death Robots
Knight Squad
Cityconomy
Star Wars Battlefront
World of Tanks : Generals
Mario & Luigi : Paper Jam Bros
Fast Racing Neo


À venir
XCOM 2
Paladins : Champions of the Realm
Elite Dangerous : Horizons


En Chantier
Exanima
Duelyst
Dungeon Kingdom : Sign of the Moon
Don't Starve : Shipwrecked
Heroes & Generals
Krai Mira


Dossiers
Les jouets-vidéo de Noël


Et plein de petites gourmandises à idiotie variable
Au coin du jeu
Au doigt et à l’oeil
Le catalogue de jouets de La Grande Raclée
Le trophée du barbeau d'or 2015
Les Awards 2016 de Canard PC

----------


## Grhyll

Ca sortira sur montre connectée ? Plus pratique pour le lire à table pendant le repas de Noël.


...je déconne, je n'ai pas de montre connectée.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Snif, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'image de la couverture en grand...  :Emo: 

Elle n'est pas palpable.

----------


## Izual

> Snif, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'image de la couverture en grand... 
> 
> Elle n'est pas palpable.


C'est corrigé ! Au cas où, elle est ici en grand.

----------


## Flad

"les fourberies de sapin" 
MA-GNI-FI-QUE !  ::wub::

----------


## Croaker

Cool.

Un peu deçu de l'absence de Yakuza (même si c'est un vieux jeu à la base, ç'aurait aussi été l'occasion de parler de la suite). Sega vous a oublié ou ça vous branchait pas ?

----------


## toramo

Yeah !! De la lecture pour ma pause déjeuner  ::):   ::): 
Merci pour tout encore une fois !

Sinon, franchement, le dossier sur les jouets-vidéo (skylander etc...)  ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout ...
Mais je vais lire quand même pour mourir moins con et parce qu'il doit y avoir deux trois jeux de mots dont vous seuls avez le secret  ::): 
A vrai dire, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un tel dossier dans un magazine PC...

Bonne fêtes à tous !

----------


## gau

Avec du pot je l'aurais ce soir (on est "que" le 18) dans ma boîte aux lettres ... sniff  ::'(:

----------


## Stratosfear

N'espère pas trop, habitant dans une grande ville, j'ai rien eu aujourd'hui  :Emo:

----------


## Septike

Au secours, ça recommence comme il y a 2 ans !

A Strasbourg, il n'est pas dans les kiosques les mieux achalandés, bouhouuuuuuuuuu...
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut secouer les grossistes du coin, ou c'est cuit pour ce numéro ?  ::cry:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


[mode kikoolol on] *JE VOU AN SUPLIIIIIIIIIIIIII* [mode kikoolol off]

----------


## Izual

> Au secours, ça recommence comme il y a 2 ans !
> 
> A Strasbourg, il n'est pas dans les kiosques les mieux achalandés, bouhouuuuuuuuuu...
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut secouer les grossistes du coin, ou c'est cuit pour ce numéro ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Comme Ivan l'expliquait sur Twitter, un camion rempli de Canard PC s'est gouré de route ou s'est volatilisé, d'habitude ça arrive avec les avions malaisiens, bon bah là c'est un camion. Toujours est-il que le numéro devrait plutôt être dans les kiosques samedi, ne perd pas espoir.  ::):

----------


## Jul Marston

Dispo hier sur Auxerre... par contre, impossible de mettre ne serait-ce que l'auriculaire d'une main sur le HS :/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Dispo hier sur Auxerre... par contre, impossible de mettre ne serait-ce que l'auriculaire d'une main sur le HS :/


Ils auraient du en mettre des piles à dspo dans tous les cinés ça aurait été plus simple  ::ninja:: 
Sinon j'ai chopé le mien dans un Super U, j'imagine que toute grande surface avec un rayon mag doit pouvoir le proposer

----------


## EvilGuinness

L'article "au secours les jeux vidéo m'ennuient" est excellent. Je vais créer un topic sur le forum jv général pour en causer, ça n'a pas vraiment à voir avec le magazine lui-même, mais franchement je suis content d'avoir lu ces deux pages  ::):

----------


## djraph

bonjour, quand les abonnés  le reçoivent t'il ? Peut-être lundi ? ou dans la semaine ???

----------


## Septike

> Comme Ivan l'expliquait sur Twitter, un camion rempli de Canard PC s'est gouré de route ou s'est volatilisé, d'habitude ça arrive avec les avions malaisiens, bon bah là c'est un camion. Toujours est-il que le numéro devrait plutôt être dans les kiosques samedi, ne perd pas espoir.


YES MIRACLE on a retrouvé le camion !
Je regrette d'avoir ouin-ouiné mais j'ai pas two-eater...

----------


## Jul Marston

Question sûrement bête, mais l'évidence de la réponse ne m'apparaissant pas telle une illumination céleste, je la pose : pourquoi les endroits pourvus de la parution régulière ne reçoivent pas par principe les HS ?

----------


## Fabiolo

> Question sûrement bête, mais l'évidence de la réponse ne m'apparaissant pas telle une illumination céleste, je la pose : pourquoi les endroits pourvus de la parution régulière ne reçoivent pas par principe les HS ?


Bah je suppose que ça doit être comme les abonnements particulier, t'as pas les HS par défaut. Ils doivent certainement le demander pour le recevoir et ils ne doivent pas tous faire la demande.

----------


## ducon

J’ai bien aimé la pâte à selles, mais ça manque de tire-fèces.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Question sûrement bête, mais l'évidence de la réponse ne m'apparaissant pas telle une illumination céleste, je la pose : pourquoi les endroits pourvus de la parution régulière ne reçoivent pas par principe les HS ?


Mmmm, normalement ils devraient l'avoir justement. Le point de vente avait peut-être déjà tout vendu ? Ou pas déballé le carton ? (oui ça arrive souvent)

Pour les abonnés: entre le retard de livraison et la surchauffe de la Poste en ce moment, il n'est pas anormal que tout le monde n'ait pas reçu son numéro. Mais nous en sommes fort marris.

----------


## Jul Marston

Une fois que je me suis déplacé physiquement en vain, je vérifie sur "trouver la presse" et il est indiqué qu'ici j'ai le HS, là le bimensuel... Bref, ils sont tellement au courant du parcours labyrinthique que je dois accomplir que je les soupçonne (ça sonne mieux que "soupçonnions", il faut bien l'admettre) d'y être pour quelque chose

Bon, l'essentiel est que j'ai réussi à tout avoir ce que j'entreprenais de posséder

Sur ce, bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, canardeux et canardés, et à 2016 pour de nouvelles aventures !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> je les soupçonne (ça sonne mieux que "soupçonnions", il faut bien l'admettre)


Ça dépend. Avec Willy des Simpsons ça sonne plutôt bien.  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

Maîtresse Cul,

Permettez, je vous prie, de ne pas vous remercier d'avoir remué le couteau dans la plaie. En effet, j'ai dû décorer mon sapin avec des morceaux de magazine, ersatz de mes fantasmes, quand je comptais sur une adorable décoration à base de morceaux de rédacteurs (les boules sont après tout une tradition bien ancrée dans ma vision d'arbre de fête).

J'ai réussi à décoder la date de l'arrivée de l'antechrist, ainsi que l'élection de Mme Pecresse, dans vos précédentes grilles, à moins que ce ne fût l'inverse. Je compte sur vous,  fin 2016, pour y placer les horaire et localisation précis des pauses cigarettes de vos collaborateurs.

Bien au plaisir de vous recroiser à l'occasion d'une soirée donjon sans dragon.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je n'ai pu m'empêcher de remarquer que le bizutage de Izual a pas l'air d'être fini, malgré une ou deux miettes ici ou là. Le grind de FPS en accès anticipé j'étais pas prêt. Lui non plus, apparemment. Personne, en fait. Mais il était en première ligne. Bande de sauvages. Après j'ai tourné la page et j'ai éclaté de rire. Il a bien bouffé, sur ce numéro.

----------


## Zerger

Très sympa les Canard Awards 2016  ::P:

----------


## gnouman

Toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres, j’espère demain.  :Mellow2:

----------


## djraph

merci canard pc. Le canard est arrivé et réceptionné 
bonne journée

----------


## Stratosfear

Toujours rien de mon côté non plus, le Père Noël casse toute la Poste...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Toujours rien de mon côté non plus, le Père Noël casse toute la Poste...


Non, apparemment le coupable est identifié: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=1#post9556349

----------


## graouille

Une chance qu'il apparaisse un jour dans l'app epresse ? Je ronge mon frein...

----------


## Jul Marston

Soit tu es souple, soit tu l'as longue 
Dans les deux cas, cette pratique ne me tente pas

----------


## Stratosfear

Toujours rien, j'vais finir par avoir le 331 avant le 330...

----------


## Wabbitt

> Une chance qu'il apparaisse un jour dans l'app epresse ? Je ronge mon frein...


Aujourd'hui 24 décembre, rien...
Si le Père Noël existe vraiment, il sera sans doute demain matin sous le sapin virtuel de mon fond d'écran de Noël de mon iPad que j'ai à moi. Si le Père Noël existe. Si le Canard de Noël existe. Si le Pingouin de Noël existe. Si...
Boâââpfffff....

----------


## Wabbitt

25 décembre.
...  ::(:

----------


## graouille

Au final j'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt d'une sortie en ebook si c'est pour avoir presque un numéro de retard  ::huh::  d'autant plus qu'il y a quelques mois il n'y avait quasi pas de latence .

----------


## khardiak

1€ de plus que d'habitude :s Merci pour le cadeau de noël.
Du coup j avais pas la monnaie et je ne retournerai pas acheter ce numéro.

----------


## Wabbitt

> Au final j'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt d'une sortie en ebook si c'est pour avoir presque un numéro de retard  d'autant plus qu'il y a quelques mois il n'y avait quasi pas de latence .


Exact. C'est inexplicable, et surtout inexpliqué...à part de vagues réponses du genre " Bah c'est comme ça, c'est normal" ; les quotidiens, eux, paraissent bien sur ePresse le jour même...heureusement pour eux et leurs lecteurs !

----------


## Anonyme112

Ils ont expliqué plusieurs fois que c'était lié au piratage. L'ebook se retrouve en téléchargement illégal quelques minutes après sa sortie sur epresse. Si j'ai bien compris le gros des ventes se fait dans les premiers jours, ils ont donc décidé de décaler la sortie de l'ebook.

----------


## Wabbitt

> L'ebook se retrouve en téléchargement illégal quelques minutes après sa sortie sur epresse.


Non, mauvaise raison. L'ebook scanné aussitôt après sa sortie en kiosque se trouve *aussi* en tlchgt illégal.
Si c'était pour cette raison, ce serait non seulement ridicule, frustrant et pénalisant pour les lecteurs au format numérique, mais inutile.

----------


## Wabbitt

En outre, c'est marginal ce piratage, et ceux qui le téléchargent piraté ne l'achèteraient pas de toute façon, que ce soit en numérique ou papier.
Et si PNS l'a expliqué "plusieurs fois", ce doit être de manière confidentielle, et en tout cas pas sur ce forum, et/ou pas aux rouspéteurs dans mon genre, qui VEULENT *l'acheter* en numérique, eux, et pas 8 jours (ou un mois, ou plus) après sa sortie papier.
Malheureusement, ici nous sommes dans l'exemple-type de ce qui règne de manière générale sur les forums, le " circulez, y a rien à voir", ou "si t'es pas content c'est pareil", exprimé plus ou moins aimablement suivant l'"esprit" du forum en question ; le tout assorti de rumeurs plus ou moins fausses du genre "mais si, "ils" l'ont tweeté déjà", et d'une modération toute-puissante qui peut te bannir à tout moment si tu as l'heur de déplaire au modo ou à un "ancien" du forum bien en cour.
Voilà voilàààà....

----------


## Grhyll

Si je puis me permettre d'intervenir, j'ai déjà moi-même lu l'explication un bon paquet de fois sur ce forum (sans l'avoir jamais demandée moi-même, simplement les râleries sur ce sujet surgissent à une fréquence métronomique). 
Ensuite, tu peux penser que ce sont des mauvaises raisons si tu veux, reste que ce choix n'est, contrairement à ce que tu penses, probablement pas sorti d'un chapeau magique sans rien pour le justifier. Tu as visiblement une expérience en matière de presse qui dépasse de loin celle des décideurs de Canard PC et compagnie, une vision plus globale que la leur, et, tant qu'à faire, une meilleure connaissance de leurs chiffres avec ou sans délai pour la publication epresse, mais on ne peut que supposer que leur mauvaise interprétation des données qu'ils ont rassemblées est à l'origine de ce délai. On regrettera surtout que Canard PC ne soit pas encore intégré au Service public, ou encore que tu ne fasses pas partie de leurs actionnaires, deux situations qui pourraient commencer à justifier tes revendications bien légitimes au demeurant (plus légitimes en tout cas que les décisions des gens qui travaillent sur le magazine et le créent de toute pièces, IMPOSTEURS !). Après tout, on doit bien pouvoir trouver un petit paragraphe de loi qui dit que le monsieur là qui veut lire son magazine et qui, attendez tenez-vous bien, est même prêt à PAYER de l'argent, du vrai argent, pour ce faire, devrait avoir tout pouvoir décisionnaire sur la conduite marketing à tenir pour gérer ladite publication, et que s'il est pas content, il ne devrait pas aller voir ailleurs mais simplement râler plus fort jusqu'à ce que son avis éclairé soit enfin reconnu comme l'unique source de bon sens en ce monde.
Bon, je me perds un peu dans mon labyrinthe de sarcasmes, et puis je suis du côté de ces sales vendus, donc ça ne vaut sans doute même pas le prix d'un carré de papier cul sur lequel on pourrait imprimer ma prose, mais tl;dr : c'est une publication privée, ils font qu'est-ce qu'ils veulent, et sur ce qu'ils font, ils ont sans doute un meilleur recul que toi quand aux raisons pour lesquelles ils le font.

----------


## LaVaBo

> En outre, c'est marginal ce piratage, et ceux qui le téléchargent piraté ne l'achèteraient pas de toute façon, que ce soit en numérique ou papier.
> Et si PNS l'a expliqué "plusieurs fois", ce doit être de manière confidentielle, et en tout cas pas sur ce forum, et/ou pas aux rouspéteurs dans mon genre, qui VEULENT *l'acheter* en numérique, eux, et pas 8 jours (ou un mois, ou plus) après sa sortie papier.
> Malheureusement, ici nous sommes dans l'exemple-type de ce qui règne de manière générale sur les forums, le " circulez, y a rien à voir", ou "si t'es pas content c'est pareil", exprimé plus ou moins aimablement suivant l'"esprit" du forum en question ; le tout assorti de rumeurs plus ou moins fausses du genre "mais si, "ils" l'ont tweeté déjà", et d'une modération toute-puissante qui peut te bannir à tout moment si tu as l'heur de déplaire au modo ou à un "ancien" du forum bien en cour.
> Voilà voilàààà....


Content de t'avoir connu,  et désolé pour ta famille,  ta disparition suspecte au moment des fêtes sera probablement difficile à digérer. Adieu.

----------


## Mouser

Perso, je conçois bien que PNS décide du délai de la publication numérique de leur magazine, pas de problème de ce côté là. C'est pas pratique, mais c'est comme ça, je prends aussi mon mal en patience, d'autant plus qu'il y a des choses plus importantes dans la vie. (Et de toute façon, il n'y a pas d'autre magazine de cette qualité!)

Maintenant, Wabbitt a tout à fait le droit de se plaindre de ce délai, il reste un "client" potentiel et à ce titre il doit être écouté. Ce sont finalement les "clients" qui font marcher le magazine, il ne faut pas l'oublier. La question qu'il pose est légitime d'autant plus que la plupart des autres magazines en édition papier et numérique n'ont pas la même politique. Pour éviter ces débats, la rédaction pourrait, par exemple, mettre un "sticky" détaillant leur politique de publication sur ePresse; c'est rapide, pas cher et cela éviterait de relancer le débat à chaque numéro  :;): 

Sur ce, joyeuses fêtes à tous!

----------


## Grhyll

En vrai, je suis d'accord qu'on a le droit de donner son avis, de juger que la décision n'est sans doute pas la meilleure, ou des trucs comme ça. C'est juste le ton employé qui me sort par les trous de nez, et le fait qu'il ait visiblement la certitude d'avoir raison, là où, comme je l'ai étalé sur de trop nombreuses lignes, l'équipe de Canard PC a sans doute plus de recul et d'infos. M'enfin bon de toute façon je me moque juste gentiment, au fond ça me titille pas tant que ça non plus.

Et joyeuses fêtes à tous, comme tu dis  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Perso, je conçois bien que PNS décide du délai de la publication numérique de leur magazine, pas de problème de ce côté là. C'est pas pratique, mais c'est comme ça, je prends aussi mon mal en patience, d'autant plus qu'il y a des choses plus importantes dans la vie. (Et de toute façon, il n'y a pas d'autre magazine de cette qualité!)
> 
> Maintenant, Wabbitt a tout à fait le droit de se plaindre de ce délai, il reste un "client" potentiel et à ce titre il doit être écouté. Ce sont finalement les "clients" qui font marcher le magazine, il ne faut pas l'oublier. La question qu'il pose est légitime d'autant plus que la plupart des autres magazines en édition papier et numérique n'ont pas la même politique. Pour éviter ces débats, la rédaction pourrait, par exemple, mettre un "sticky" détaillant leur politique de publication sur ePresse; c'est rapide, pas cher et cela éviterait de relancer le débat à chaque numéro 
> 
> Sur ce, joyeuses fêtes à tous!


Le truc c'est qu'à force de troller sur le sujet, Zoidbergforprez à transformé le sujet en troll.

Et pour la déclaration "officielle" :



> L'explication est hélas liée au piratage. ePresse possède une faille de sécurité qui ne nous garantie pas qu'une version pirate de nos magazines ne circulera pas dans la minute  où la version numérique sera en ligne.
> Nous n'avons pas les moyens de perdre des ventes, aussi préférons nous reculer la mise en vente pour éviter une trop grosse perte de revenus (le plus gros des ventes étant réalisé les premiers jours) le temps que ePresse résolve le problème.

----------


## Wabbitt

PNS vient de faire un sondage assez long concernant CPC Hardware, sur http://www.gamestatistics.fr/limesur...dex.php/268853, et comportant nombre de questions sur les réactions positives, neutres ou négatives du lectorat (avec très peu de questions à propos du support numérique). On peut en déduire que CPC ne redoute pas l'opinion de ses lecteurs, et sans doute est parfaitement capable d'en tirer des conclusions ; et aussi de se défendre toute seule si besoin, sans chercher de prosélytes bénévoles pour cela.




> Si je puis me permettre d'intervenir, blablablabla
> blablabla
> blabla
> bla
> raisons pour lesquelles ils le font.


Grhyll, je n'ai qu'une chose à te dire, à propos des donneurs de leçons, sermonneurs, raisonneurs, blablateurs pontifiants et divers autres fâcheux et crypto-trolls hargneux dans ton genre : *"Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur" (Beaumarchais)* ; pour le reste de ma réponse, complète toi-même dans les pointillés, tu en as le talent, et je préfère ne pas donner aux modos des raisons de froncer le sourcil : . . . . . , et de plus,  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , voilà.
 :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

Excellent, je regrette bien d'avoir été aussi hargneux face à ces arguments et cette splendide citation de Beaumarchais  ::):

----------


## jackft

> Aujourd'hui 24 décembre, rien...
> Si le Père Noël existe vraiment, il sera sans doute demain matin sous le sapin virtuel de mon fond d'écran de Noël de mon iPad que j'ai à moi. Si le Père Noël existe. Si le Canard de Noël existe. Si le Pingouin de Noël existe. Si...
> Boâââpfffff....


Pour que tu te sentes moins seul... je n'ai pas réussi le numéro de Noël non plus, on est pourtant le le 27 décembre  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme112

Peut-être que vous n'avez pas été sages  ::ninja::

----------


## Wabbitt

> Peut-être que vous n'avez pas été sages


Mais si ! :Fouras:

----------


## Wabbitt

Alors, comme j'habite un département ravitaillé par les corbeaux, que le premier kiosque digne de ce nom est à 50 bornes, et que j'en ai marre d'attendre que tout ça arrive hypothétiquement sur ePresse (parce qu'en plus il n'y a aucune certitude que tel ou tel n°, spécial ou pas, y soit un jour), j'ai commandé sur la boutique les CPC330, CPC HS21 et CPC Hardware 27...preuve s'il en est besoin que je suis plus lecteur (et honnête) de PNS que râleur (patenté) du forum !
Mais bon, grrrr...
Je crois que ma grogne est légitime, quoi ! Et les Canards de papier s'entassent, alors que j'espérais tant ne pas recommencer des piles comme avec Système D dans le temps !

----------


## boltac

Ouin ouin tout ca tout ca, Mais pour moi, c'est encore plus simple, pas de canard pc dans Le pays ou je vis. Donc pas sur e'presse, pas de lecture.
Alors j'attend, mais put...c'est long.
Bisous quand même et bonne année.

----------


## Wabbitt

Ben oué, la seule solution pour toi c'est la boutique par correspondance...

----------


## natijah

Avec des frais de port presque aussi cher que le papier...  ::sad::

----------


## Bah

> Je crois que ma grogne est légitime, quoi ! Et les Canards de papier s'entassent, alors que j'espérais tant ne pas recommencer des piles comme avec Système D dans le temps !


T'es au courant que ça se jette le papier ?

----------


## Wabbitt

> T'es au courant que ça se jette le papier ?


Très futé comme réflexion.
Sur Ipad via ePresse je peux conserver mes revues sans que ça prenne de place dans l'atelier.

----------


## Izual

> Je n'ai pu m'empêcher de remarquer que le bizutage de Izual a pas l'air d'être fini, malgré une ou deux miettes ici ou là. Le grind de FPS en accès anticipé j'étais pas prêt. Lui non plus, apparemment. Personne, en fait. Mais il était en première ligne. Bande de sauvages. Après j'ai tourné la page et j'ai éclaté de rire. Il a bien bouffé, sur ce numéro.


Eh oui, mais il fallait bien compenser Exanima...

----------


## Gordor

Un petit ETA concernant la sortie de ce num sur epresse ? Une chance de le voir débarquer un jour ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Eh oui, mais il fallait bien compenser Exanima...


Je dois dire que l'article m'a plus qu'intrigué - soyons fou, il m'a intéressé. Je n'ai pas regardé plus que quelques images en-dehors, mais je vais regarder le "grand frère" dont tu parles et une ou deux vidéos si y'a. En l'état je le mets en bonne position dans ma liste de titres futurs. Ce numéro est un bon cru côté accès anticipés, en tout cas.

----------


## Wabbitt

> Un petit ETA concernant la sortie de ce num sur epresse ? Une chance de le voir débarquer un jour ?


Fais comme moi, commande-le à la boutique, ça leur fait plaisir d'envoyer des enveloppes avec des lapins...
Moi je renonce à la version numérique, jusqu'à des délais raisonnables, ce qui n'est pas demain la veille car manifestement la politique marketing de PNS fait preuve de moins d'humour que le mag, et de moins de bon sens aussi.
Ah au fait, Bonne Année tout le monde...y compris la rédaction bien sûr ! Au responsable du marketing numérique aussi, grrrr  :Cigare:

----------


## jackft

> Fais comme moi, commande-le à la boutique, ça leur fait plaisir d'envoyer des enveloppes avec des lapins...
> Moi je renonce à la version numérique, jusqu'à des délais raisonnables, ce qui n'est pas demain la veille car manifestement la politique marketing de PNS fait preuve de moins d'humour que le mag, et de moins de bon sens aussi.
> Ah au fait, Bonne Année tout le monde...y compris la rédaction bien sûr ! Au responsable du marketing numérique aussi, grrrr


Tu n'as donc tjrs pas reçu ton numéro de Noël également ?

J'ai envoyé un mail à la boutique cette semaine, mais elle est fermée jusqu'à lundi à priori

----------


## Wabbitt

> Tu n'as donc tjrs pas reçu ton numéro de Noël également ?
> 
> J'ai envoyé un mail à la boutique cette semaine, mais elle est fermée jusqu'à lundi à priori


Ben non....

----------


## Gordor

2016 et on en est toujours là de la presse numérique, c'est quand même bien triste.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Fishbone, merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir le fabuleux tube de David Hasselhoff, True Survivor :-)

----------


## Gordor

Dispo sur epresse !

----------


## Wabbitt

> Dispo sur epresse !


Trop tard ! Noël est passé depuis longtemps !
http://www.canardpc.com/wp-content/u...808935d718.jpg

----------


## Rouxbarbe

D'ailleurs y'a pas de numéro de début janvier? C'était un double le dernier?

----------


## Flad

> D'ailleurs y'a pas de numéro de début janvier? C'était un double le dernier?


Toujours pour noël.
Le prochain est pour le 15/01 normalement.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Toujours pour noël.
> Le prochain est pour le 15/01 normalement.


Ah oui mais non on m'avait pas prévenu que je devais le lire plus lentement celui-là, comment je vais tenir moi? Tout ça pour laisser les canards prendre des vacances de fin d'année? Honte à eux, je réclame un chant de Noël chanté par l'équipe comme compensation!  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour leur suggérer le tube du moment:

----------


## ERISS

Bravo pour votre liste de cadeaux de Noël!

Vous avez oublié la _liste Steal(TM)_* de jouets:
. technologie anti-cambriolage
. éduquez vos enfants à ne pas vraiment posséder, cela rend libre
. avec ces jouets fantôme, la chambre est vite rangée
. le fictif développe l'imagination
. forcément incassables
. permet de réguliers prix modiques
. non polluant pour votre environnement
Bientôt, pour les adultes: concevez votre _enfant Steal_*, être parent sans les embêtements
* Nécessite un compte Steal fonctionnel

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Concernant la version numérique, je suis peut-être un cas totalement atypique, mais alors que je ne me vois pas délaisser la version papier, je trouve très dommage de ne pas pouvoir avoir aussi la version électronique sans, en gros, payer deux fois le même contenu (c'est d'ailleurs la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas fait le saut vers les liseuses électroniques, le jour où les éditeurs se mettent à proposer, avec la version papier, la version électronique pour un supplément symbolique, je pense que je fonce).

Bref, pour CPC, je serais certainement demandeur pour un abonnement double papier+électronique s'il n'impliquait pas un tarif proche du double paiement. La version papier pour la lecture initiale (et puis on est deux à la maison à lire le mag), la version électronique, y compris avec plusieurs jours/semaines de retard, pour l'archivage.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Concernant la version numérique, je suis peut-être un cas totalement atypique, mais alors que je ne me vois pas délaisser la version papier, je trouve très dommage de ne pas pouvoir avoir aussi la version électronique sans, en gros, payer deux fois le même contenu (c'est d'ailleurs la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas fait le saut vers les liseuses électroniques, le jour où les éditeurs se mettent à proposer, avec la version papier, la version électronique pour un supplément symbolique, je pense que je fonce).
> 
> Bref, pour CPC, je serais certainement demandeur pour un abonnement double papier+électronique s'il n'impliquait pas un tarif proche du double paiement. La version papier pour la lecture initiale (et puis on est deux à la maison à lire le mag), la version électronique, y compris avec plusieurs jours/semaines de retard, pour l'archivage.


Ben voilà un message constructif! Je suis pas contre du tout non plus, ma pile de magazines commence à pencher, j'ai prévu de renforcer la dalle de l'étage pour renforcer la structure avant qu'elle ne cède sous le poids, mais si on peut avoir la version numérique en archive, ce serait top.
Les mauvaises langues diront qu'on peut toujours passer par du p2p pour les avoir, m'enfin ce n'est qu'un pis-aller.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Concernant la version numérique, je suis peut-être un cas totalement atypique, mais alors que je ne me vois pas délaisser la version papier, je trouve très dommage de ne pas pouvoir avoir aussi la version électronique sans, en gros, payer deux fois le même contenu (c'est d'ailleurs la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas fait le saut vers les liseuses électroniques, le jour où les éditeurs se mettent à proposer, avec la version papier, la version électronique pour un supplément symbolique, je pense que je fonce).
> 
> Bref, pour CPC, je serais certainement demandeur pour un abonnement double papier+électronique s'il n'impliquait pas un tarif proche du double paiement. La version papier pour la lecture initiale (et puis on est deux à la maison à lire le mag), la version électronique, y compris avec plusieurs jours/semaines de retard, pour l'archivage.


Ca c'est un truc qui devrait être d'office, magazine ou bouquin, et qui perso me soûle; une fois que t'as payé pour l'oeuvre physique tu devrais pouvoir obtenir la version numérique gratos, t'as payé le droit de l'utiliser (le coût du matériel est ridicule en comparaison) ...Au pire on te fait payer 5 ou 10 centimes pour le "coût" du transfert/énergétique ou ce que tu veux, mais pas plein pot...Surtout quand t'as déjà lâché 18-20 euros sur un beau livre...

----------


## Jaycie

> Ca c'est un truc qui devrait être d'office, magazine ou bouquin, et qui perso me soûle; une fois que t'as payé pour l'oeuvre physique tu devrais pouvoir obtenir la version numérique gratos, t'as payé le droit de l'utiliser (le coût du matériel est ridicule en comparaison) ...Au pire on te fait payer 5 ou 10 centimes pour le "coût" du transfert/énergétique ou ce que tu veux, mais pas plein pot...Surtout quand t'as déjà lâché 18-20 euros sur un beau livre...


Je crois que c'est pas possible avec e-presse pour l'instant, vu que tu peux pas t'abonner non plus via e-presse (je crois qu'Ivan avait expliqué pourquoi, une histoire de "ça marche pas" ou "c'est pas assez sécurisé").

Après faut voir ce que payé PNS pour la dispo sur e-presse et si il y a moyen de lier des abonnements.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Concernant la version numérique, je suis peut-être un cas totalement atypique, mais alors que je ne me vois pas délaisser la version papier, je trouve très dommage de ne pas pouvoir avoir aussi la version électronique sans, en gros, payer deux fois le même contenu (c'est d'ailleurs la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas fait le saut vers les liseuses électroniques, le jour où les éditeurs se mettent à proposer, avec la version papier, la version électronique pour un supplément symbolique, je pense que je fonce).
> Bref, pour CPC, je serais certainement demandeur pour un abonnement double papier+électronique s'il n'impliquait pas un tarif proche du double paiement. La version papier pour la lecture initiale (et puis on est deux à la maison à lire le mag), la version électronique, y compris avec plusieurs jours/semaines de retard, pour l'archivage.


Bon année à tous (en version numérique)
Oui, nous aussi on voudrait bien pouvoir proposer les deux (physique + numérique) aux abonnés: la réflexion avec ePresse avait d'ailleurs bien progressé dans ce domaine et on était quasi-prêt... jusqu'à ce que le piratage de leur plate-forme nous fasse réfléchir.
C'est une chose d'avoir des versions scannées un peu dégueu apparaissant dans les jours qui suivent la parution, c'en est une autre de voir notre PDF nickel-chrome sortir en 12 heures chrono et faire 20x plus de téléchargement (au moins) que les ventes ePresse. 
Ce n'est simplement pas tenable pour nous, ce qui explique que nous ayons décidé de retarder la parution ePresse, au moins le temps de voir s'il existait une solution.

La réflexion a donc repris, dans une autre direction, et elle est désormais intégré à la problématique d'un nouveau futur site web pour Canard PC. Inutile de vous dire que cela ne va pas se débloquer dans les jours ou les semaines qui viennent: ces choses là prennent du temps.
Evidemment, dès qu'on a quelque chose de concret à vous annoncer on le fera.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour le duo physique+numérique il ne serait pas possibile d'envisager la possibilité d'obtenir la version numérique "plus tard", genre 2-3 mois  ? C'est aussi une question de stockage, c'est plus facile de garder et ressortir ainsi un vieux CPC que de fouiller dans un gros carton à moitié déchiré (no comment sur mes méthodes de rangements  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et en attendant, vous avez un gros paquet d'ancien numéros à dispo sur le site d'Abandoware Magazines.

http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161

----------


## Wabbitt

> Pour le duo physique+numérique il ne serait pas possibile d'envisager la possibilité d'obtenir la version numérique "plus tard", genre 2-3 mois  ? C'est aussi une question de stockage, c'est plus facile de garder et ressortir ainsi un vieux CPC que de fouiller dans un gros carton à moitié déchiré (no comment sur mes méthodes de rangements  ).


Ben c'est déjà le cas...y compris pour le délai, ou presque, et à condition que tu repayes  ::sad::  pour la version numérique. De plus, certains n° ne sont jamais dispos (HS en particulier).

Ceci dit, les râleries, les miennes et celles des autres, même si vilipentrollées par certains raisonneurs, ont eu un effet : la discussion (enfin !) s'ouvre un peu avec la rédac ; merci Ivan, merci Kahn !
Et l'annonce réjouissante d'un futur site Web CPC multifonctions et à géométrie variable, déjà en filigrane souriant dans le récent et long (mais passionnant) questionnaire aux lecteurs : http://www.canardpc.com/votre-avis-s...interesse.html , met du baume thermique au quadruple-cœur, et du beurre numérique sur la tartine dématérialisée de l'attente.

Bonne Année CanardPC sans mauvaises nouvelles à tous !

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Bon année à tous (en version numérique)
> Oui, nous aussi on voudrait bien pouvoir proposer les deux (physique + numérique) aux abonnés: la réflexion avec ePresse avait d'ailleurs bien progressé dans ce domaine et on était quasi-prêt... jusqu'à ce que le piratage de leur plate-forme nous fasse réfléchir.
> C'est une chose d'avoir des versions scannées un peu dégueu apparaissant dans les jours qui suivent la parution, c'en est une autre de voir notre PDF nickel-chrome sortir en 12 heures chrono et faire 20x plus de téléchargement (au moins) que les ventes ePresse. 
> Ce n'est simplement pas tenable pour nous, ce qui explique que nous ayons décidé de retarder la parution ePresse, au moins le temps de voir s'il existait une solution.


C'est aussi pour ça que je mentionnais le fait qu'avoir la version électronique avec un délai ne me semblait pas un problème; j'imagine que, pour un magazine, le piratage des numéros anciens (ou même de l'avant-dernier numéro) n'est pas le problème majeur, normalement elles ne devraient pas faire perdre grand chose en termes de ventes.

Mais pour moi le problème va au-delà du magazine, c'est une question que je me pose sur les pratiques des éditeurs en général (notamment de bouquins). Je n'ai pas vraiment fouillé, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les éditeurs aient envie de rendre possible d'avoir l'électronique en plus du papier pour un prix symbolique au-delà du prix du papier. Alors évidemment c'est un truc qui profiterait avant tout aux vendeurs de liseuses (dans mon cas, c'est clairement le truc qui, s'il était fréquent, provoquerait l'achat d'une liseuse), mais d'un autre côté, ça reste un moyen de demander plus à un client papier pour un coût marginal à peu près nul. Et à partir du moment où le bouquin est en vente en version électronique, je ne vois pas en quoi ça créerait un danger supplémentaire de piratage...

(Bon, travaillant dans le milieu académique, on a plutôt tendance à diffuser largement et gratuitement les éventuels bouquins et articles qu'on écrit, c'est les éditeurs qui sont contre. D'un autre côté, heureusement qu'on essaie pas de vivre de la vente de nos bouquins, vu combien on peut espérer toucher...)

----------

